# For the sweet tooth!



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Pulled this off the internet...Chocolate Chip Cookie Pie

I’m having company tomorrow, so I’m planning on making
two of them. I already bought two frozen pie crusts. :smile:

This should be easy. My guy loves chocolate chip cookies with
walnuts - I make them for him all the time. I know he’ll love
this pie. 

Here’s the recipe...sure looks easy.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I will take two pieces, and a side of insulin.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> I will take two pieces, and a side of insulin.


You want it with a side of whipped cream or ice cream :smile: or both!?!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like it came from the "death by chocolate" list. I'll have to just dream .

Bud


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweets are my downfall, lol. That does look good, warm with ice cream really sounds gooooood.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good and I'm sure it will be but I thought you were an Italian cook. 

You know can cook anything and doesn't need no stinking recipe. 

Pickin' at ya. :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m a good German cook too...:smile:
...and Chinese and Japanese as well...

Well, this was goood! 

My guy had two pieces and said, “I hope that there will be 
a lot of chocolate chip cookie pie in my future...:yes:

With a side of whipped cream. :thumbsup:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Have you ever heard of anyone who didn’t like chocolate chip chocolate cookies?

I’ve always nibbled a few chips while making these cookies. My daughter likes to say she never knew how they were really supposed to taste until she left home and started making her own......with a full bag of chips!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Have you ever heard of anyone who didn’t like chocolate chip chocolate cookies?
> 
> I’ve always nibbled a few chips while making these cookies. My daughter likes to say she never knew how they were really supposed to taste until she left home and started making her own......with a full bag of chips!


Yes, me.

I have a tale for those that might be interested. 

At the ripe old age of 8 years old, I cashed in a stock of POP BOTTLES, remember when they were glass with a deposit?

And bought the biggest bar of Chocolate that I could find, a 1 pound bar of semi-sweet baking chocolate. 

Went out back behind the wood shed, and ate the entire bar, :devil3:.

Within an hour that chocolate was being regurgitated, violently. 

I have not had another chocolate anything since then. 

The thought makes me ill, excuse me while I go get something to calm my tummy. :wink2:


ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Life without chocolate? How sad. ;-) 



de-nagorg said:


> Yes, me.
> 
> I have a tale for those that might be interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

raylo32 said:


> Life without chocolate? How sad. ;-)


Not at all. 

There are plenty of things that I can replace it with, that don't turn my stomach. 

Yes I realize that it's a psychological thing, but aren't we all afflicted with our own particular preferences? :biggrin2:


ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Sweets are not my downfall. Chocolate is not my favorite.


2 slices please with ice cream, whipped cream and a cherry on top.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

How rich is this? For 2 of us I wonder if it’d be too much? Maybe it would freeze. Altho we can be big eaters. 

I spent all day making a death by chocolate cake once and while scrumptious we could barely eat it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It’s on the sweet side...I just froze half of it. I let you know how it
freezes. This is something I would only make for company cause it’s too
sweet for us to have more than one piece each. I think next time I’m going
to cut the sugar and add a bit more flour. Also going to try to cut down the
chocolate chips too. 

I’m not a big sweet eater, I rather have a pound cake or a crumb cake 
or the everything fruit pie I make a lot - cause it’s so easy to make.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

That looks so sinful! Too bad my sweet tooth is hard to ignore.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks je for popping this up...

Startingover I forgot to get back to you...
The pie freezes great...and you can just cut a 
frozen piece off to defrost - and put the rest of the
frozen pie back.

The next one I made - I cut back on the sugar a bit.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I find most things call for far too much sugar and it's overpowering. It must be a north american thing - the excess sugar people have daily in juices/pop and packaged sweets ruins taste buds.

it can also be made less unhealthy by using whole wheat flour. though it's debatable if it's much better than white because of the way it's processed.

i would also completely avoid the pre-done pie shells made with shortening which has trans-fat. better to make your own with butter, coconut fat or if you have pig products (i don't), lard.


----------

